# rafting in washington



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

mtrafter said:


> hey im wondering where the best place to throw my boat in the water in Washington at this time of year,i row a 14 foot maravia,i live in Bellingham have only been here since may and I haven't found anyone or anywhere to go all summer


Join up with Washington Recreational River Runners. Lots of good people in that club, and they boat ALOT.


----------



## mtrafter (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks! ill check them out right now,it blows my mind I been here this long and haven't met anyone into being on the river,i forsee moving back to Montana in the spring


----------



## 2bGr8Rafter (Apr 5, 2013)

The WRRR (Washington Recreational River Runners) is very active in the Seattle area for anything inflatable. A few guys in Bellingham area with rafts/cats. Not many private rafters in BC.

A group of us running the Thompson River in BC this weekend. Big water class III+-IV (currently running at 21k cfs). If you're interested, PM me and I'll send you info.

Neil


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

WRRR has a yahoo group and facebook group (not used much). I think they have a group trip to the Tieton next month. They do a lot of group trips, lots of really nice folks.


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

Late season, getting to be Tumwater or Tieton season. 

the flip flop has happened early this year so the Tieton is going but will probably peter out sooner than usual. Great III run for any craft. 

WRRR will be over there in a couple of weeks for a club event. 

But bellingham will likely have more winter boating that late summer boating. 

Might still be able to bash down the sauk. Suiattle as well. Skagit, if you like scenic flatwater.


----------



## Jake D (Jul 7, 2009)

I did the Sauk from Whitechuck to Bachman on August 18th. Only got out once to push over some rocks. I was in a 14' Maravia Diablo.


----------



## Wiggins (Sep 26, 2009)

I am from Bellingham. I mostly raft on multiday trips, but since I just picked up a small paddle raft I am going to be doing more day raft trips. Right now I mostly kayak local runs.

Options for the next month will be pretty limited. With a little rain the Nooksack, Sauk, or the Chilliwack might come in enough for a low water raft run. All of them can still be run in a IK or kayak.

Your best option will be to go to the Tieton and Tunwater to the east, or north to BC to the Thompson.

I may have a Thompson trip the weekend of Sept 7th and 8th if you are interested.

Kyle


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

mtrafter said:


> thanks! ill check them out right now,it blows my mind I been here this long and haven't met anyone into being on the river,i forsee moving back to Montana in the spring


Im noticing a pattern here, you dont put alot of effort into boating. You have been a member of this site for 6 years and have 3 posts. Had you posted this in may you could have been on as many trips as your schedule allowed. The wrrr crew takes on newbs with open arms.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

Wiggins said:


> I am from Bellingham. I mostly raft on multiday trips, but since I just picked up a small paddle raft I am going to be doing more day raft trips. Right now I mostly kayak local runs.
> 
> Options for the next month will be pretty limited. With a little rain the Nooksack, Sauk, or the Chilliwack might come in enough for a low water raft run. All of them can still be run in a IK or kayak.
> 
> ...


 Your not going to get a 14' raft down tumwater this time of year. Tieton the second week of sept is where the parties at.


----------



## mtrafter (Aug 13, 2007)

id love to go to the Thompson unfortunately I dont have the ID to cross the border


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

The Sauk is decent. Itll turn on in a couple months. I'm pretty close to it. I'd love to get on the Nooksack


----------



## Chaos (May 11, 2013)

A Washington extended drivers license gets you into Canada. Go to the DMV and check it out, they aren't hard to get.


----------



## SAILER (Aug 29, 2013)

WE DO THE SKAGIT SHOVEL OFTEN. 2063496085 LANCE


----------



## mtrafter (Aug 13, 2007)

reviving this old thread lol moved back from beautiful Oregon back to dreary bellingham,wa again ill be here for a year and a half for work hoping for better luck finding folks to boat with this time

Sent from my SM-G930T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

